
Julian Assange has been arrested by MPS - ptaipale
http://news.met.police.uk/news/arrest-update-sw1-365526
======
fghtr
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19632449](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19632449)

------
appleflaxen
more popular thread appears to be here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19632449](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19632449)

